# Tornado - too close for comfort



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Thought I would share a picture of a tornado that was about 20 miles east of us last night. Sounds like it heavily damaged several farmsteads and the Iams Pet Food plant. Luckily it dissipated before it got to the town of Aurora.

Just the other night there were tornadoes pretty close to Krimson (another forum member). Good ole' Nebraska weather....


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Scary!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so glad it didn't reach you. I remember the dark sky and the sound from 1989. We had 13 large pine trees on our house....and it was still standing but lots of damage. It is scary!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> I'm so glad it didn't reach you. I remember the dark sky and the sound from 1989. We had 13 large pine trees on our house....and it was still standing but lots of damage. It is scary!!


Were you living in Nebraska in 1989?? Or was that somewhere else?
We cleaned up after a tornado that demolished my aunt's house near Omaha...I think that was in 1989.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There's nothing more frightening than mother nature. I'm glad you're safe.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> There's nothing more frightening than mother nature. I'm glad you're safe.


A ticked off doggy momma might come close.
Wow that's a heck of a sight to see coming at you!! Glad there wasn't more damage


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Geez that is scary. Glad it missed you.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow! Most of my family lives in Blair (where I grew up).


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes... glad you are safe.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

:jaw:Oh my lord - too scary. We do not have many tornados in PA and any have been tiny tiny in comparison to that photo. Glad it missed you and sorry for the places that were damaged. Hopefully no one was injured. 
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad it missed you. I heard on the news there was alot of damage from the tornado.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy to hear that the tornado did not go your way! My that was a big one!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, I saw that on the news this morning. They said a pet food plant was destroyed, but I didn't hear which one. Glad you are Ok.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Renee said:


> Thought I would share a picture of a tornado that was about 20 miles east of us last night. Sounds like it heavily damaged several farmsteads and the Iams Pet Food plant. Luckily it dissipated before it got to the town of Aurora.


Whoa! That's impressive and downright scary, Renee!! I'm so glad you guys were safe!

I'm sorry, but those who know me (and my beliefs about pet food) aren't going to be surprised at my first thought when I read your post. You wrote that the Iams food plant was heavily damaged. Well........... I'm kinda glad!! LOL O.k., I KNOW that's bad, :evil: but I can't help it!! eep:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj-LOL

I saw that this morning too, very scary. I'm glad to hear that you're safe. Tornadoes really scare me!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, I was thinking the same thing when I heard that a pet food plant was destroyed. I was hoping it was one of them that made all the cats and dogs sick.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yikes, that must hav scared the bejeezes out of you! Glad you're safe!
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Renee, we were/do live in Ga. That picture is so scary. I'm glad you are safe and hope everyone else is also. They can do so much damage very fast. It was here and gone and left such a mess....and I was in shock! Hope I never see another one.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Whoa! That's impressive and downright scary, Renee!! I'm so glad you guys were safe!
> 
> I'm sorry, but those who know me (and my beliefs about pet food) aren't going to be surprised at my first thought when I read your post. You wrote that the Iams food plant was heavily damaged. Well........... I'm kinda glad!! LOL O.k., I KNOW that's bad, :evil: but I can't help it!! eep:


That's funny. I used to think Iams was a premium dog food....til I did some research. My dad even used to work at that plant in the winters when he wasn't farming. However, I would not EVER feed that to my dogs again! When we first got Miley, that's what we fed her, and at that time she ate her poo. After a few months of having her, and doing research on dogfoodanalysis.com, we switched her to Blue Buffalo, and then to Solid Gold. Very pleased with Solid Gold. And she doesn't eat her poo since we've switched her!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! That is scary. Question: did your pups act weird before it got there?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Renee! that is scary! I am so glad you guys are safe. Did you take that picture? I would be battened down in the basement if it was close enough to take that picture!



marjrc said:


> I'm sorry, but those who know me (and my beliefs about pet food) aren't going to be surprised at my first thought when I read your post. You wrote that the Iams food plant was heavily damaged. Well........... I'm kinda glad!! LOL O.k., I KNOW that's bad, :evil: but I can't help it!! eep:


Marj...my thoughts exactly. I too even had the guilt for thinking it...LOL.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

about 5 :Cry: miles from us! WE chased it, you can see in my blog pics!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I have never been that close and hope never to be! Guess you midwesterners are used to them . . . they show them live on the weather channel all the time and they look horrible.



marjrc said:


> I'm sorry, but those who know me (and my beliefs about pet food) aren't going to be surprised at my first thought when I read your post. You wrote that the Iams food plant was heavily damaged. Well........... I'm kinda glad!! LOL O.k., I KNOW that's bad, :evil: but I can't help it!! eep:


LOL I thought the exact same thing, Marj, except that I felt a little guilty . . . just wanted to make sure no one was hurt or lost employment.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, that is really scary.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow that is scary.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

It was the Iams pet food warehouse. Now, according to the professionals who checked the storm damage the next day the damage to the warehouse was from straight-line winds. They were back up to full working order within 24 hours. Hot topic between chasers and the Weather Service.


----------

